

London black taxis plan congestion chaos to block Uber - kostyk
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27317164

======
marcblackbeard
Luddism is an prime example of the master-slave morality, instead of the taxi
drivers revolting to abolish the regulations, they want to make the innovation
as bad as themselves.

